# New to usa archery, need answers



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Are you taking NFAA Indoor and if you are you just pay your entry and shoot in your style and division


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

boner said:


> I was wondering to shoot the indoor national finals in Cincinnati, do you have to qualify at a regional. Also do you have to qualify for outdoor nationals. Thanks


National Indoor Final, Cincinnati, OH
Event Date: March 15, 2019
Top 8 qualifiers in the combined categories for: 
Sr. Recurve Men
Sr. Recurve Women
Sr. Compound Men
Sr. Compound Women
Non-gender Sr. Barebow

This is a different event, but at the same location and same weekend as the NFAA Indoor National.

NFAA National Indoor doesn't require any qualification

USAA National (at multiple locations across the country during February) doesn't require qualification

USAA National Indoor Final requires qualification based on top 8 finishers from the combined locations.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

you must qualify.the top 8 from each class not each region.


----------

